# Thinking of a remap ? Warrantee issue, from the horses mouth



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Sat in the Fiat garage having 2 minor recall / mods done on my 2012 Euro 5 van.

Chatting with the service manager about re-maps as I had it done on my previous van but so far not on this new one..

his words. " yes, the workshop can identify a remap and who did it as the software usually contains info. It does invalidate the Fiat Warrentee"

Just for info, not making any judgement as I was really happy with my other vehicle and the remap... BUT could be new vehicle owners need to be cautious....


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

They can tell everything nowadays.
Even on a semi trailer brake ECU, a person can plug in and see if the trailer has been overloaded.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

There are a number of dealers now offering a remap service on both brand new vehicles and used vehicles. One of the many dealers is also s Fiat authorised service and repair centre and they say there's no problem with the remap and warranty issues. Plus any reputable remap company will also provide their own warranty.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I had remaps done by a company who were also a Fiat main dealer, sadly no longer in business. TB Turbo, Alan.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

DJP said:


> There are a number of dealers now offering a remap service on both brand new vehicles and used vehicles. One of the many dealers is also s Fiat authorised service and repair centre and they say there's no problem with the remap and warranty issues. Plus any reputable remap company will also provide their own warranty.


Because they are doing the remap....many manufacturers/dealers will do remaps.


----------

